

What is better? A good code with few bugs or a bad code without bugs? - pauloortins

What is better in your opinion, a good code with few bugs or a bad code without bugs ? I have discussing it with some friends in the last days and I wanna see another opinions.
======
gregjor
You'll have to define what you mean by better, and to whom. And how you
measure the goodness of code.

The user or client only cares that software does what it's supposed to do. The
author of the code may feel they could have done better. The programmer who
has to maintain it may curse the author for writing bad code. "Good" code that
doesn't do what it's expected to do or crashes or loses data is bad no matter
how beautiful the code is.

------
nkuttler
The question seems rather nonsensical. How can bugless code be bad? The only
thing I can think of is coding style. But then, I also consider picking a bad
algorithm a bug.

------
aloha-my-boy
Empathy with the developer who will refactor your code

